# Summer HD TV Programming



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Not much talk about HD TV programs so I thought I would see what HD TV programs folks are watching this Summer.

For me the main HD program the DVR is set up for is "So You Think You Can Dance."
Decent quality HD PQ and the SQ is good as well. And, what's not to like? You have fit young people dancing up a storm. Plus, the judges aren't jerks. They offer constructive criticism (if any) and aren't trying to make a "Simon" name for themselves.
Right now, I'm rooting for Sabra.

I just started recording Masters of Science Fiction - after catching an episode last week while on vacation. I haven't seen it in HD, yet, but the story last week was just good enough to convince me to watch next week's episode. 

And, I tried recording Jericho since they re-ran the pilot a few weeks ago, but the subsequent episodes weren't in order. So, I decided to forget about it. 



Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not much going on here in HD. I am recording and watching the short 6 hours series of The Company on TNT-HD. It's been fairly interesting through the first 4 hours.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't get them fancy HD channels.  I'm too cheap to pay for anything more than basic cable. I get the local HD channels free.
But, The Company, looked interesting when I saw the ads. Unfortunately, I had forgotten about it. But, I'm sure it'll be rerun.


Mitch


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

NFL preseason games on the NFL Network, NFL Live on ESPN, all kinds of shark week programs on the Discovery Channel (guess that's over now though), and, as always, plenty of cheesy martial arts action on Kung Fu HD. The preseason games are much more bearable when they are in HD :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Generally I am not one to sit and watch much NFL... until the playoffs anyway. But with HD, I will watch a little bit all along. Any game is much more bearable. HD makes the college games terrific... :bigsmile:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I never watched college ball until Saturday Night football came along in HD.
Even my daughter commented last year that she didn't think I liked college football.


Mitch


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Whe the real NFL season starts, my Sundays are completely consumed. I watch any and all games that I can, and any that are not broadcast in HD get me pretty frustrated. It's 2007 already, all CBS and FOX affiliate stations should be broadcasting games in HD no matter what part of the country you live in.


----------

